# Request apple.com lookalike blogger template



## gauravsuneja (Jul 19, 2008)

i searched google for this but cudn't find anything .i need an apple.com type i mean the look of site apple.com as my blog template .

can anybody make it?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 19, 2008)

*www.eblogtemplates.com/itheme-blogger/

[size=+2]Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/size]

[size=+1]before you ask !!!![/size]


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

Just to be clear, that theme is not meant to imitate Apple’s website, it’s meant to imitate Mac OS X. Also, it’s one of the most cliché themes around. In fact, it’s a pretty good way for me to judge which sites _not_ to visit.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 20, 2008)

its really nice. i was impressed. thanks for the link nucleuskore!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

wow! it looks really good. Is there any KDEmod lookalike theme ? 
I am thinking of switching back to blogger since I can get a free .co.cc domain and I am allowed to use adsense.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

Please don’t use a free domain name. It really reflects poorly on your blog. And avoid themes as commonly used as the one above.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Not the iTheme! Nooo! Its better to use the white theme of Blogger than use that overused theme. It was cool like four years ago…


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn’t even use that theme as a temporary one for my blog while I was having the permanent one designed—it’s so bad (not bad as a theme, just way too overused).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Please don’t use a free domain name. It really reflects poorly on your blog. And avoid themes as commonly used as the one above.


nah... I just want to earn enough through adsense so that I can get a PROPER domain name


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

You need people to visit your blog to be able to make any money from Google AdSense and no one actually visits ‘CO.CC’ domains.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> nah... I just want to earn enough through adsense so that I can get a PROPER domain name


Seriously? Proper domain costs just 400 bucks. I'll donate you one if you want.* 
(*conditions apply)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Seriously? Proper domain costs just 400 bucks. I'll donate you one if you want.*
> (*conditions apply)


in wordpress.com, I need to spend 15$ for domain+DNS redirection (but DNS redirection alone is also paid service at 10$), and 5$ for unlocking ability to use own themes.

I don't want dedicated hosting since I need to invest a lot for a good bandwidth.

So while I am ready to buy a domain name any day, and I already have the cash with me, the hosting is a bit different.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

Somehow the above iTheme seems to have unsettled Apple users.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> in wordpress.com, I need to spend 15$ for domain+DNS redirection (but DNS redirection alone is also paid service at 10$), and 5$ for unlocking ability to use own themes.
> 
> I don't want dedicated hosting since I need to invest a lot for a good bandwidth.
> 
> So while I am ready to buy a domain name any day, and I already have the cash with me, the hosting is a bit different.


First of all you don't need any high quality bandwidth right now, no offense. And once your blog does need that bandwidth, you can then move your blog. But till then its gonna cost you no more than 600 bucks to have your domain and hosting.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> First of all you don't need any high quality bandwidth right now, no offense. And once your blog does need that bandwidth, you can then move your blog. But till then its gonna cost you no more than 600 bucks to have your domain and hosting.


hey but security is always there 

and if I get paid hosting, I would use Joomla!, not WordPress. This needs more bandwidth.

If only I was a webdesigner like gigacore... even blogger can be customised insanely and made to look like a killer. 

PS: whats the cost of MobileMe and how are their plans compared to your 20$ DotMac ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm using MobileMe btw.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm using MobileMe btw.


Howmuch $$$ ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

MobileMe is not for you. It’s a completely closed, expensive system and you cannot customise anything. Plus, it’s way too easy to use and works a little too well. Trust me, you’ll _hate_ it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> MobileMe is not for you. It’s a completely closed, expensive system and you cannot customise anything. Plus, it’s way too easy to use and works a little too well. Trust me, you’ll _hate_ it.


are you suffering from any sort of superiority/inferiority complex or are you just plain stupid ? 
the way you talk, and assume things about others, I can't say anything else.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

He's just telling you the truth being that he sort of knows your likes and dislikes. Don't tell me you will like MobileMe.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> are you suffering from any sort of superiority/inferiority complex or are you just plain stupid ?
> the way you talk, and assume things about others, I can't say anything else.


OK. Give it a shot. It’s free to try. Let me know if you like it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> He's just telling you the truth being that *he sort of knows your likes and dislikes*. Don't tell me you will like MobileMe.


anything but knows...

You can't assume someone's likes and/or dislikes by just seeing their OS. Thats plain plebian. The next thing you know, people will start assuming things about others based on their religion, caste, etc. 

Anyway, I think this thread has served its purpose. Lock it. I am going off to research more about MobileMe and see how it works and what are the services it offers. If it is good enough, I may get it. But if its not, I shall discard it. End Of Story.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You can't assume someone's likes and/or dislikes by just seeing their OS.


But you (quite reasonably) _can_ after having had several discussions with said person over the course of several months. Anyway, l’d love to be proven wrong. Give it a try and then enlighten us with a review. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats plain plebian.


There’s no such word (“plebian”) in the English dictionary. You might have meant to say plebeian, but then that doesn’t mean what you think it does.


----------

